# Forum Home Renovation Doors, Windows, Architraves & Skirts  Plinth Blocks

## LegacyGT

any recommendations on plinth blocks to a minimum on 200x90x20mm 
any recommended styles? 
i will post pics of skirting and architraves to help.

----------


## ausdesign

I don't know very much about base blocks legacy but the 20 mm seems pretty thin. What's the arc & skirt ?

----------


## LegacyGT

yeah those dimensions are a bear minimum. i would go up to 35ish mm thickness?

----------


## LegacyGT

I was recommended this by someone at subiaco restorations...

----------

